

Networking opportunity in New York - sangguine

Hi. I was wondering if there are networking opportunities with other hackers and entrepreneurs in New York city.
======
rrival
<http://www.centernetworks.com/internet-week>

------
tmarman
Yes! We have plenty of events in NYC outside of "Internet Week" as well. Check
also check out <http://alleyreporter.com> or <http://nyctechevents.com>.

